# Alpinestars Tech Air Race Suit - finally, real airbags



## muffinmanXL (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/04/29/airbags-on-motorcycles-alpinestars-introduces-tech-air-race-mot/

IMO, this is one of the most exciting developments in motorcycle safety developed in the past few years.. groundbreaking stuff. Dainese has also been working on their version, the D-Air, for the past 11 years and is also on the verge of public release (2011)

Again, this is the real deal airbag system with electronic sensors and ultra-quick response time developed by world class moto researchers... *these are NOT the airbag vests and textile jackets that are tied to bike with a tether*


----------

